# HELP!! What to do if missed the Deadline of Columbia?



## LeonMeow12 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi there,

As the title says...I missed the deadline of Columbia. (which is yesterday ?
I got all the materials ready, just couldn't upload the media sample cause the internet is horrible in where I live (I'm doing a volunteer job at a film festival, and the hotel they provide is sketchy ? 
and yeah Columbia does not accept external link ?
Just want to know if there's any thing I can do at this moment like write them a email or give them a call. 
I put so much effort on to the 10-page script and 3-page film prompt, can't believe they're all in vain right now (
Has anybody had the same situation before and got a deadline extension? 

Thank you so much for time!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear! Definitely call them.

Ooof.... That must have been a horrible feeling when it wasn't working. 

This is why I don't recommend waiting until the last minute. I hope they can give you good news.


----------



## LeonMeow12 (Dec 5, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Sorry to hear! Definitely call them.
> 
> Ooof.... That must have been a horrible feeling when it wasn't working.
> 
> This is why I don't recommend waiting until the last minute. I hope they can give you good news.



Thanks for the blessing! I sent them a email yesterday and haven't get a response yet. I'll call the admission office today to see if there's any luck ? 
I might consider apply for the Visual Art MFA program instead. (Columbia's film mfa program has only three concentrations, directing/producing and screen writing. They don't have cinematography which is my BFA major. But they do have moving image concentration under the Visual Art program. So I guess I'll have to switch program it things doesn't work out??


----------



## Yera (Dec 5, 2019)

LeonMeow12 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As the title says...I missed the deadline of Columbia. (which is yesterday ?
> I got all the materials ready, just couldn't upload the media sample cause the internet is horrible in where I live (I'm doing a volunteer job at a film festival, and the hotel they provide is sketchy ?
> ...



I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## LeonMeow12 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yera said:


> I hope it works out for you!!!


Aww thank you Yera!! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2019)

Doh! I see you're addicted to last minute. 



LeonMeow12 said:


> They don't have cinematography which is my BFA major.


Where did you go to school for undergrad? Be sure to review it in the review section if to haven't yet. It can be anonymous.





__





						Undergraduate Film Schools
					

Film Schools with BA, BFA, and BS film programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## LeonMeow12 (Dec 5, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Doh! I see you're addicted to last minute.
> 
> 
> Where did you go to school for undergrad? Be sure to review it in the review section if to haven't yet. It can be anonymous.
> ...


Yeah ? I'm sort of paranoid with writing materials and just couldn't stop editing till the last day (
My undergrad schools are Beijing Film Academy and Columbia College Chicago. I'll update my application info later
Btw, no love from the admission office ? I'll just go for Visual Art then ( just figured the acceptance rate of Visual art is much lower than film, they have only 27spaces for 1k-1k2 applicants every year? Film has around 600 applicants per year for 72spots


----------

